# Metroplis,IL Pro-am



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Whos going and what class.I havent made but one shoot all year really looking forward to it:thumbs_up


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

i wont be shooting because i wont have a bow ready i wasn't planning on it i might depends on what my shop thinks and how much it will take


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

well scratch that i wont be able to because i leave for camp the 28th and i still have to pay for it


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i will. k45 for me


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im goin. young adult for me


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

im goin thinking bout k45


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

hstubblefield said:


> Whos going and what class.I havent made but one shoot all year really looking forward to it:thumbs_up


Not going to Metropolis.....we are going to the Classic in Moroe, LA though. Last weekend in July I think. You going to make that one?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

im going since its only 30 mins away maybe an hour. i will be in young adult as well. the area where it is held also holds shoots there once a month which is nice to practice for it. so ya i will be there


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

arch3r8oy said:


> Not going to Metropolis.....we are going to the Classic in Moroe, LA though. Last weekend in July I think. You going to make that one?


I be there you better get your butt down 2 are place before that tho:thumbs_up


----------

